

Single Test for All Virus Exposure Opens Doors for Researchers - skmurphy
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/05/health/single-blood-test-for-all-virus-exposures.html

======
skmurphy
Related article in Science
[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/348/6239/aaa0698.abstract](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/348/6239/aaa0698.abstract)

New modality for population health modeling.

